# Microcosmoclimatologia



## belem (16 Jul 2009 às 23:26)

A temperatura e a humidade do solo/húmus sempre foi um assunto que me fascinou, pois alguma da fauna que tenho vindo a acompanhar é bastante secretiva e grande parte das suas vidas se desenvolve na criptosfera.
No fundo é o solo a grande base da cadeia alimentar, que alimenta e sustenta as plantas para não dizer uma variedade quase infinita de outros tantos seres vivos.
Uma das coisas que sempre me intrigou, foi o que acontecia aos seres vivos quando um manto de neve cobria o solo ou quando ficavam meses sem chover.
Pelo menos em relação à neve foram feitas umas medições bastante interessantes:





Uma publicação feita em 1935 sobre o assunto:

http://docs.lib.noaa.gov/rescue/whytheweather/1935/19350330.pdf

Aparentemente um solo sem neve como camada isoladora, a cerca de 30 cm de profundidade  estaria apenas uns 5/6 graus acima da temperatura à superfície. Com neve e a  apenas 10 cms de profundidade, existem diferenças bastante maiores ( ver artigo).
Resta saber o grau de isolamento conforme o tipo de solo e cobertura ( húmus, pedras, troncos, nada,etc...) para camadas menos profundas.
Num carvalhal no norte do país a uma temperatura ambiente próxima de 0, verifiquei que haviam larvas de pirilampo activas a apenas 8 cm de profundidade debaixo do manto denso de folhas caídas e decompostas.

Relativamente a solos « desidratados» reparei que por exemplo que num solo bem exposto ao sol, a uns 20 cms de profundidade debaixo da raíz de uma pequena bananeira, estivavam numerosas lesmas, a temperatura era bastante amena  em comparação com a superfície e os níveis de humidade relativamente elevados.
Aparentemente, plantas com raízes tuberosas são bastante isoladoras e servem de abrigo para animais sensíveis à desidratação.
Num espaço de menos de 1 metro existem de facto, variações impensáveis de temperatura e humidade!
É este apenas um dos aspectos curiosos do mundo secreto da climatologia do microcosmos.


----------



## Dan (17 Jul 2009 às 00:16)

Um tema muito interessante.

Já observei alguns registos de temperatura a 10 cm, que o IM disponibiliza, e é curioso observar que o frio  praticamente não penetra em profundidade. Por exemplo, nos dias mais frios deste Janeiro, com valores à superfície do solo da ordem de -11ºC / -12ºC, a 10 cm de profundidade nem desceu de 0,0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jul 2009 às 10:03)

Dan disse:


> Um tema muito interessante.
> 
> Já observei alguns registos de temperatura a 10 cm, que o IM disponibiliza, e é curioso observar que o frio  praticamente não penetra em profundidade. Por exemplo, nos dias mais frios deste Janeiro, com valores à superfície do solo da ordem de -11ºC / -12ºC, a 10 cm de profundidade nem desceu de 0,0ºC.



É realmente bastante interessante.

Mas, isso também acontece com o calor?
Acho que não, pois não?


----------

